# How do you bridge your sparring and self-defense techniques?



## True2Kenpo (Dec 20, 2003)

Fellow Kenpoists,

I have felt in the past most Kenpo Instructors treat sparring differently than self-defense techniques.  But in recent months I have experienced some great instructors that have been bridging these topics all along.

So in turn, I have been focusing my lesson plans on topics geared towards bridging my approach of sparring with my approach of self-defense techniques and I have found many interesting points.

I just wanted to pose a question to anyone who might have some interesting approaches to creating this bridge in their own training?

Good journey and thanks in advance for your ideas.

Respectfully,
Joshua Ryer
IKKA
UPK Pittsburgh


----------



## tshadowchaser (Dec 20, 2003)

Take 1 or 2 selfdefenc techniques and usethem Only whn you spar some night. Maybe one that is basd against a ight punch and one based on defnce against a left kick. Fotr the majority of the sparring session you may block but the only attack you may use must come from this technique. Hopefuly in the correct manner that you do it in selfdefence


----------



## True2Kenpo (Dec 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tshadowchaser _
> *Take 1 or 2 selfdefenc techniques and usethem Only whn you spar some night. Maybe one that is basd against a ight punch and one based on defnce against a left kick. Fotr the majority of the sparring session you may block but the only attack you may use must come from this technique. Hopefuly in the correct manner that you do it in selfdefence *



Thank you for your thoughts tshadowchaser!

Respectfully,
Joshua Ryer
IKKA
UPK Pittsburgh


----------



## RCastillo (Dec 20, 2003)

I don't do that enough, but I should!


----------



## MJS (Dec 22, 2003)

The last few TOW's on Larry Tatums site have talked about this.

Mike


----------



## Michael Billings (Dec 29, 2003)

I also try to bring actual self-defense techniques into my sparring, and that of my student's.  We do something called Rhythm Sparring, 4 strike, 5 strike, etc., depending on how long you have been sparring (not what rank you are necessarily.)  The tendency is for most people to do tournament-oriented strikes, and in the same way they would execute them in a tournament.  Because this sparring can go from about 1/4 speed up to 3/4 speed comfortably, it is a good time to encourage the use of techniques, or pieces of techniques, into the flow of action.  I will often interject possible options and encourage them to try them by having the attacker repeat the last sequence and have them move outside the box, by approaching it from a SD technique perspective.

-Mcihael


----------



## Seig (Dec 29, 2003)

What I do is simply pick two techniques before I start sparring class.  I then look to see how many ways I can apply the technique while sparring.  I may have to use a variation of the technique to prevent injury to my partner.  Example:  I will see how many times I can pull off deflecting hammer before they catch on and see how many kicks I can apply it against.  Instead of smashing them in the face with the sandwhich elbow, I may use a right handed looping inverted backfist to the back of their head.  The interesting thing about this exercise is that it teaches you to see the opportunity for your other techniques.  Once you start seeing the openings for them, it allows you to execute them spontaneously.  
The simple version, practice.


----------



## Michael Billings (Dec 29, 2003)

I do the same, but then maybe add a lead leg "Boot to the Groin", depending on my angle of deflection.  I do make sure they _see_ the technique, before modifying it.

-Michael


----------



## Seig (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Michael Billings _
> *I do the same, but then maybe add a lead leg "Boot to the Groin", depending on my angle of deflection.  I do make sure they see the technique, before modifying it.
> 
> -Michael *


Do you mean you let them see it while sparring or you have taught it to them already?  There are many times I will tell a student "I am going to do X", and then I do it.  They get mad as heck when they can't stop me from doing it.  The other thing I tend to do is do a technique, then name it or ask them what I just nailed them with.  I usually ask them if they want to see it again, their answer doesn't matter as it is a rhetorical question anyway.


----------



## Brother John (Dec 30, 2003)

Here's an idea:

Choose four fairly simple techs, two vs. punches, two vs. kicks...
spend a class working these for on both sides of the body.... R & L. 
Then spar. Assign the aggressor and the defender. 
Defender: try to use the 4 techs learned, offensively and defensively. 
Aggressor: Try to score w/out getting scored on.

just a thought


Your Bro.
John


----------



## Seig (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Brother John _
> *Here's an idea:
> 
> Choose four fairly simple techs, two vs. punches, two vs. kicks...
> ...


That sounds an awfull lot like an advanced class technique line to me.


----------



## Michael Billings (Dec 30, 2003)

I have tried this and it has been pretty tough going, expecially for adrenelinized newbies to sparring.  Heck, if I can get them to move their feet, and head I feel like I have had a good day.

I think this works a little better with a medium level group of students.  I don't have enough to separate into separate sparring classes, nor would I necessarily want to ... but if the opportunity arises, I will try it again.

Thanks,
-Michael


----------



## Michael Billings (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Do you mean you let them see it while sparring or you have taught it to them already?  There are many times I will tell a student "I am going to do X", and then I do it.  They get mad as heck when they can't stop me from doing it.  The other thing I tend to do is do a technique, then name it or ask them what I just nailed them with.  I usually ask them if they want to see it again, their answer doesn't matter as it is a rhetorical question anyway. *



Nope, you are just plain mean Seig   
I cheat, I do it a few times on them first, hoping they will pick it up ... then I tell them.  After all, I have to get my shots in somehow  

We must have been posting to Bro. John at the same time, with similar thoughts.

Aaarrrgh Matey, pass the rum,
-Michael


----------



## RCastillo (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Michael Billings _
> *Nope, you are just plain mean Seig
> I cheat, I do it a few times on them first, hoping they will pick it up ... then I tell them.  After all, I have to get my shots in somehow
> 
> ...



Finally, someone else notices the Seig, the man w/ no heart. Steps on you, even when you're down. 

Now, back to our regularly scheduled program, sponsored by, Martial Talk!


----------



## Brother John (Dec 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *That sounds an awfull lot like an advanced class technique line to me. *


I can see why you'd say that Seig, but I don't think it should be done in a 'line', but rather during free-sparing. Then you don't know when it's coming or what's coming.... or if it will actually be a combo. Unless I'm wrong, a tech-line (advanced or not) usually lets the participants proceed to the end of the line when they finish one. In the version I'm talking about... it'd be for whatever time duration you've set for the match.

Your Brother
John


----------



## Brother John (Dec 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Michael Billings _
> *I have tried this and it has been pretty tough going, expecially for adrenelinized newbies to sparring.  Heck, if I can get them to move their feet, and head I feel like I have had a good day.
> 
> I think this works a little better with a medium level group of students.  I don't have enough to separate into separate sparring classes, nor would I necessarily want to ... but if the opportunity arises, I will try it again.
> ...


Very much agreed Mr. Billings!
I personally don't think it's good for white belts (and sometimes not yellow belts) to spar. Just my philosophy. I agree wholeheartedly though that this drill I mentioned should be reserved for more seasoned fighters/practitioners.

Have a good one guys. 
Be safe on this New Years Eve.
Your Brother
John
:asian:


----------

